
Picking Mushrooms in America: A Jewish Immigrant Tradition - Alex3917
http://www.tabletmag.com/jewish-life-and-religion/217228/picking-mushrooms-in-america
======
PaulHoule
Polish immigrants too.

~~~
Alex3917
Yeah, I think the reason this article is interesting is that most people don't
associate european jews with the rest of european mushrooming culture. E.g.
even though I'm half ashkenazi, I learned mushrooming from the American
amateur mycological tradition rather than from my grandparents or whatever.
(Even though my grandparents did go foraging their with parents when they were
children.)

So I would never eat Leccinum and haven't yet gotten around to trying Russulas
or Suillus luteus/americanus, even though those are mostly what these folks
are collecting.

